# Dangerously high white blood cell count



## Kinzieplatt (May 15, 2012)

I have been posting on here about my 16 month old German Shepard. She is finally starting to produce red blood cells and started a new antibiotic last night. This is the first antibiotic that has done anything. She didn't respond to any of the many antibiotics she had for the past few weeks. The negative is that her white blood cell count is extremely high. There is medication to help bring it down but she hasn't responded to majority of the medication they were giving her before. Is there any other way besides medication that will help bring her WBC down? Natural or home remedies? Thank you for those of you that has been praying for marley. She's our world.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Could you answer the questions I asked on your other thread about if certain tests have been done for Lyme, anaplasmosis, erlichia and babesiosis?


----------



## Kinzieplatt (May 15, 2012)

Sorry, it wasn't letting me reply before for some reason. I do not believe they have done the lung swab and they have ruled out alot of things. She's had blood work 3 times, got a blood culture today, brain and spine fluid test, tested neg for lymes and distemper and shes had X-rays. It's very difficult because she's in a German hospital and there is the language barrier. When I call them tomorrow. Are those things you mentioned something that they test for often? They said she is a very special case. They know there is an infection but cannot find it and she said they couldn't find puss anywhere? Were just trying to get her healthy enough up be able to fly back to the states because the vets here seem limited which I'm surprised because they're so animal friendly here.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Not sure if they would routinely check for those things. You'd have to ask. I think most are specific tests that over here are pretty cheap to do, but a regular blood panel wouldn't show it. But they all cause anemia. Does she have blood in her poop, or is she throwing up what looks like coffee grounds? Bleeding ulcers can cause that and anemia. Liver infections can cause bleeding ulcers.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kinzieplatt said:


> I have been posting on here about my 16 month old German Shepard. She is finally starting to produce red blood cells and started a new antibiotic last night. This is the first antibiotic that has done anything. She didn't respond to any of the many antibiotics she had for the past few weeks. The negative is that her white blood cell count is extremely high. There is medication to help bring it down but she hasn't responded to majority of the medication they were giving her before. Is there any other way besides medication that will help bring her WBC down? Natural or home remedies? Thank you for those of you that has been praying for marley. She's our world.


I have a dog who had a bone infection with an antibiotic-resistant staph. My holistic vet suggested silymarin (milk thistle) helps the antibiotics work better. It certainly helped with my Ray


----------



## Kinzieplatt (May 15, 2012)

She hasnt been throwing up or having diarrhea at all. And I believe they tested her poop and nothing. And I am deff looking into milk thistle right now. That sounds like a perfect thing to give her.


----------

